# Stihl 460: Bar Size?



## richg (Nov 21, 2009)

Gang, 

My obsession with scrounging grows by the day. I scored a barely-used Stihl 460 off of craigslist for $500.00 am am going to try it out tomorrow. The guy did have the recipt.  PPE: helmet with face guard and ear protectors, chaps, gloves and boots. Now, on to the bar size. It's got a 20-inch on their and I am leaning towards a 24. This saw will be used for larger trees and downed logs, as I have a Jonsered 2149 as a smaller saw. Is a 24 necessary or is a 20 sufficient? Most of the wood around here is red oak, ash and some hickory. Any advice would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## smokinj (Nov 21, 2009)

if you have a 20in. the 2nd bar would be a 28in. perfect size for that saw thats what I use 95 percent of the time on mine


----------



## Captain Hornet (Nov 21, 2009)

Sir,  I have a Stihl 440 with a 24 inch bar.  The saw runs like a champ with absolutely no problems handling that long chain.  As the 460 is just a little bigger, I would expect the 460 to be able to run the 28 inch bar with ease.  I would say to go for it and enjoy your new saw.  I would also say to be sure to get a Stihl chissel chain.  It'll work best if you don't fool with the safety chains.


----------



## ms440 (Nov 22, 2009)

I like a 20 inch on my 440, but really have never tried a longer bar, maybe it will save the back when bucking. 20 make me happy.


----------



## Gooserider (Nov 23, 2009)

A lot depends on what you define as a "larger" log, but my own personal feeling is that for me at ~5'9" tall, a 20" bar is just about ideal for all but the "monster" stuff, which I would say is roughly 36"+ diameter...

On my Dolmar 7900, with a 20" bar the saw balances just about perfectly around the wrap handle, making it very easy to maneuver.  It is also long enough that I can buck anything down to ground level w/o bending over, and while keeping the tip a safe distance away from my toes...  With 4cc / inch, the saw really powers through the wood - I've considered getting a higher tooth socket in order to get even faster chain speed, but I really don't need it...  Someone that was a lot taller might benefit from the extra reach of a 22", but I don't know if the weight penalty would be worth it.

If I do have a big round, I mount a 28" bar, and the saw still runs great, but I find I'm having to constantly work to keep the tip out of the dirt, even when just carrying the saw around, as it is now really nose heavy...

If you will be using this as your "main saw" I'd keep a 20" or maybe a 22" on it, and just keep the big bar in the back of the truck for the occasional monster...  If all you are going to use it for IS the monsters, well then put the big bar on and leave it...

Gooserider


----------



## smokinj (Nov 23, 2009)

You may want to size up the timber your going to be cutting? the 460 will run 16-32 in. I love to run the shortest bar that you can.
If a 20in. bar is your main bar then a smaller saw would be in order. (60 cc saw runs great with 20-25in, bar lighter better anti-vibe much lighter)


----------



## Adam_MA (Nov 23, 2009)

I have 20", 25", and 28" bars for my Stihl saws. My 460 pulls them all without issue. I would say that if you already have a 20" then I would go with 28" and have pretty much everything you will need for that saw.


----------



## JustWood (Nov 23, 2009)

I agree with Goose.
I've cut alot of big timber in my career and the biggest bar I've owned is a 36" and it only sees action MAYBE one day/year. All my saws run 20" bars and are consistentLEE burried in big wood.IMHO rather than buy a larger bar keep your saw tuned perfectLEE,clean air filter every cord or so,  learn how to sharpen like a pro and you'll make 2 cuts with a 20" bar as fast as you wood with a bigger bar makin 1 cut. 2 strokes are no joke and were made to run, not lug. Bigger bars are needless wear on a saw if you ask me.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Nov 23, 2009)

IMO a 460 is completely wasted with a 20" bar.  Might as well have bought a 290.  

But what do I know?


----------



## smokinj (Nov 23, 2009)

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> IMO a 460 is completely wasted with a 20" bar.  Might as well have bought a 290.
> 
> But what do I know?



yep I bought the 460 to run a 28in. bar the 20 in. was an after thought.Could afford two saws at the time


----------



## smokinj (Nov 23, 2009)

definiteLEE said:
			
		

> I agree with Goose.
> I've cut alot of big timber in my career and the biggest bar I've owned is a 36" and it only sees action MAYBE one day/year. All my saws run 20" bars and are consistentLEE burried in big wood.IMHO rather than buy a larger bar keep your saw tuned perfectLEE,clean air filter every cord or so, learn how to sharpen like a pro and you'll make 2 cuts with a 20" bar as fast as you wood with a bigger bar makin 1 cut. 2 strokes are no joke and were made to run, not lug. Bigger bars are needless wear on a saw if you ask me.



In a forest yes, but in the urban area tree's are much larger over the 40+ make all the time.I would rather run a 20in. bar just not possible 95 percent of the time.... When people want rid of a tree you can bet its because there starting to get worried about it and they are huge tree's


----------



## JustWood (Nov 23, 2009)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> definiteLEE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well,,, a handful here on Hearth have cuhonies bigger than I and like to tackle that bigg stuff. You guys can have it. Glad it gets put to use. If I HAD to tackle one of those monsters for firewood , I wood use my trusty  ole 4F quik log splitter to get 'er down to managable size  if'n you know what I mean. :gulp:


----------



## smokinj (Nov 23, 2009)

definiteLEE said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wish i could, scrounging is the name of the game for me and without the bigger saw and bar then I wouldn't get much at all.. Seems everyone has a truck and a couple saws around here,but most are afraid of the BIG ONES! for good reasons


----------

